# Another unfair suspension from Grubhub!



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

They said 8 of my last 20 deliveries "resulted in slow delivery times." I admit they were a little slow, maybe 5 or ten minutes, but that was due to Christmas traffic.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They sent me a nastygram too. FWIW.

They're probably eating the late orders. oh...Boo hoo.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Anyone have any stats on what level they begin bugging you?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> They said 8 of my last 20 deliveries "resulted in slow delivery times." I admit they were a little slow, maybe 5 or ten minutes, but that was due to Christmas traffic.


Put some pep in your step. They compared your delivery times to those of other drivers nearby and the other drivers did better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> They said 8 of my last 20 deliveries "resulted in slow delivery times." I admit they were a little slow, maybe 5 or ten minutes, but that was due to Christmas traffic.


Are you arriving at the restaurants by the pick up time in the app? If so, are the restaurants getting you the order by the pick up time?

If getting the order late from the restaurant is part of the problem it's important to notify them in the app. If you are waiting for the order past the order ready time:
after you have "arrived" and are in the pick up order screen go to:

<there's a problem>
choose <order isn't ready>
choose <still preparing order when I arrived>
choose <it will ask you the delay time, choose 1>
asks if you still will pick up the order <yes or no>
if Yes choose that option
after doing that the order (if late) won't count against you.

If you're late to arrive at the restaurant or you get the order on time then you're on your own!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Are you arriving at the restaurants by the pick up time in the app? If so, are the restaurants getting you the order by the pick up time?
> 
> If getting the order late from the restaurant is part of the problem it's important to notify them in the app. If you are waiting for the order past the order ready time:
> after you have "arrived" and are in the pick up order screen go to:
> ...


Here is what I do.
If I expect to wait for the order, and not cancel it,
As soon as an order goes past the pick up time I have in the app, I hit Problem, Still Cooking, 10-20 minutes Will wait.
If the delivery fee is high enough and they tell me 20 minutes, I immediately go with the 20-30.
Like, if they are giving me $20+ to go 5 miles, I'll wait for half an hour, then 15 minute drive.
As long as the fee pays for my time, and the distance is correspondingly low, I'm good to wait, and report as not ready.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> If you're late to arrive at the restaurant or you get the order on time then you're on your own!


Yeah, that's the problem. It's taken longer than expected to get to the drop-off point because of Christmas traffic.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> They said 8 of my last 20 deliveries "resulted in slow delivery times." I admit they were a little slow, maybe 5 or ten minutes, but that was due to Christmas traffic.


Know what I think?
F GrubHub!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> Put some pep in your step. They compared your delivery times to those of other drivers nearby and the other drivers did better.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Grubhub must be stricter in certain markets, I'm always late picking up and dropping because they send orders as soon as the customer orders and expects me there in 5 minutes . I do 1-2 UE or DD and then venture over to see if the food is ready. I've never received anything.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They don't allow any extra time for slow orders or traffic conditions.

I'll wait for orders that aren't ready if they pay 15-20$. But those are often larger and take more time.

Also consider rush hour jams and train tracks. They don't consider any of that.


----------

